# I think the yeasties are just afraid of Danger Dave!



## cohenhouse77 (Dec 22, 2012)

In a previous thread, Sir Danger explained how he does not use slurry to start his Skeeter Pees, not even the plain lemon. I am now on my second batch of just lemon started in this manner that has conked out on me around 1.03. I dumped the last batch because it smelled like cheese. I like cheese, but.... Here is my recipe attempt:

1 bottle of lemon concentrate.
Sugar converted and added to 1.075
3 tsp of energizer, then 2 more at 1.05
2 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
Water to 5 gallons
1st attempt added a hydrated pack of Cotes de Blanc
2nd attempt, tried D-47 in effort to have a kick butt yeast doing my dirty work.

Both started out with bubbles and small amounts of foam, and then went silent at 1.03. Out of 120 gallons of wine started, this is the only stuck I have had. All my SP's with berries or other fruit added have gone great. 

I think it's a Danger Dave conspiracy, or that he has invoked great fear into the hearts and minds of the yeasts.


----------



## Arne (Dec 24, 2012)

Did you add some nutrient as well as the energizer?? The yeast can use the extra food in the nutrient to keep going. Arne.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Dec 24, 2012)

I meant nutrient. I didn't add energizer. I have been whipping it several times a day, and added a bit of energizer, and do hear a popping sound again, but the SG hasn't moved in two days. I will keep you posted. Thanks Arne.


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 25, 2012)

How's the temp, cohen? Warm it up a bit, maybe?


----------



## derunner (Dec 25, 2012)

I had the same problem with the regular skeeter pee. Could it be because we added more sugar than the original recipe? I also started at 1.075. Perhaps it take a bit more nutrient and energizer at that level.

I got mine restarted adding about 20% more of each of nutrient and energizer, and using EC 1118 yeast. It was slow restarting, but after 2 days was foaming. Good Luck.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. My temp has maintained 74 degrees in my wine room and I don't have a brew belt, that will be one of the items that will go on my wishlist. My champagne yeast came in the mail today and I plan on pitching it very soon. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Jan 1, 2013)

Champagne yeast and a few bananas just in case it was a nutrient issue, and everything is fermenting like crazy again. I guess I will need to more carefully monitor temps and choose my yeast wisely. Or, I could just use slurry!


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 3, 2013)

Glad things are going well, Cohen! Some day, _I'm_ going to have the guts to put bananas in my wine.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Jan 3, 2013)

It's okay Dave. We're not going fishing so no one is going to yell at you. Just remember which ones you added banana to and be sure to leave them on shore when you do go.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 4, 2013)

derunner said:


> I had the same problem with the regular skeeter pee. Could it be because we added more sugar than the original recipe? I also started at 1.075. Perhaps it take a bit more nutrient and energizer at that level.
> 
> I got mine restarted adding about 20% more of each of nutrient and energizer, and using *EC 1118* yeast. It was slow restarting, but after 2 days was foaming. Good Luck.



This. EC1118 is the Mac Truck of wine yeast. It'll get the job done.


----------

